# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  كل سنه وانت طيب يا عبد العزيز24

## البرنسيسه

* عاطر التهانى بمناسبة العيد السعيد وكل سنه وانتو طيبين وربنا يحقق الامانى ويديكم الصحه والعافيه
*

----------


## قنوان

*خروفكم جابوهو
وانت طيب يا برنسيسه
                        	*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*وأنت طيبة وكل الصفوة بألف خير
ودائما المريخ فى العلالي
وأن شاء الله نعيد عيد كبير بالفوز على الجلافيط فى نهائي الدوري والكأس
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*وانت طيبة وكل المسلمين  بخير
واعاده الله علينا باليمن والبركات
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*و أنتى طيبة والجميع طيبون .
*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*يسرني أن أتقدم لأعضاء...اعضاء المنتدى واقائمين عليه بالتهنئة مناسبة عيد الاضحى السعيد واقولهم كل عاااام وانتم بالصحة والعافية 
أسأل الله الكريم أن يجمعنا في جناته مثل ما جمعنا في هذا المنتدى
كأسرة واحده وان يرحمنا ويرحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين ويغفر لهم 
سائله الله تعالى أن يعيده علينا وعليكم بالخير والصحةوالعافية
وانتى طيبةواتم بالعيدفرحتك واقر عينيك بنصر الزعيم

 

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*كل عام وانتي بخير ...
وربنا يحقق جميع امانيك ...
*

----------


## nona

*كل سنة والجميع بخير 
وربنا يحقق الاماني يابرنسيسة 
وان شاء الله المريخ دايماً في الثريا
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*وأنت طيبة وكل الصفوة بألف خير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كل سنة وانتي بألف خير يابرنسيسة المنبر وتفاحته الرائعة
كل سنة والجميع بألف خير
*

----------


## محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب

*كل سنة والامة الاسلامية بالف خير
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*كل عام والجميع بالف خير وربنا يحقق الاماني وتسلمي يابنيتي برنسيسه
                        	*

----------


## محمد عماد

*وانتى طيبه يابرنسيسه السنه الجايه فى الحج
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*وانتي طيبـــــــــــــــــــــة وربنا يحقق الاماني  وكل عـــــــــــــــــــام وكل محبي الذعيم بالف خير 
ياالله تدينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*وانتي طيبة وباتم الصحة والعافية وربنا لايريك مكروه في دنياك واخراك انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## بدوري

*كل سنة وانت طيبة والجميع بألف خير وعافية
اعادة الله علينا ايام عديد وسنين مديدة

جزيل شكري وعظيم امتناني على هذه التهنئة الرقيقة
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*كل  عام  وأنت  فى  أفضل  حال وصحه

وكل  الأمنيات   بعيد  سعيد 0
                        	*

----------


## ابوايلاف

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين ياصفوه وان شاء الله عيدية الزعيم كاس الممتاز والسودان
*

----------


## mohammed31421

*وأنت طيبة يابرنسيسة.. جعل الله كل ايامك أعيادا
*

----------


## الدسكو

*وأنت طيبة وكل الصفوة بألف خير
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*كل سنة والجميع بخير 
وربنا يحقق الاماني
*

----------


## hass6666

*كل سنة وانتى طيبة 
وكل الصفوة بخيررر
وربنا يحقق الاماني
والزعيم حصاد كل البطولات
المحليه والدوليه
*

----------


## ود عثمان

*وانتي طيبة وكل المسلمين بخير
واعاده الله علينا باليمن والبركات
                        	*

----------


## وطن المريخ

*وكل سنه والجميع بالف خير
*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*وانت طيبة وربنا يحقق الامانى
*

----------


## عجبكو

*وانتي طيبة يا برنسيسة وعبال الممتاز وكاس السودان
                        	*

----------


## ود من الله

*وأنت طيبة وكل الصفوة بألف خير
ودائما المريخ فى العلالي
وأن شاء الله نعيد عيد كبير بالفوز على الجلافيط فى نهائي الدوري والكأس
*

----------


## غندور

*
أعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات
ღ♥´`*·.¸ღღ♥´`*·.¸ღ أعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخبر واليمن والبركاتღ¸.·*´`♥ღ
ღ¸.·*´`♥ღ
*

----------


## ودكمبال

*وانتي طيبه , وبالتوفيق للاحمر الوهاج ثالث ايام العيد
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كل   عام    والأمانى   الحلوة   تبقى    حقيقة   وأنتى   طيبة   يابرنسيسة    الزعيم 
*

----------


## كدكول

*وانت طيب وكل مريخي بالف خير
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

 عاطر التهانى بمناسبة العيد السعيد وكل سنه وانتو طيبين وربنا يحقق الامانى ويديكم الصحه والعافيه



وانت طيب وكل الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*هدية ليك يا برنسيسة...وتشوفي ما تشتري مغسة كدا بث

*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*

كل سنه وانتى بألف خير ربنا يحقق الامانى والامنيات



للكلمه ردود !!
وللفرحه وجود !!
ولايام العيد وقت محدود !!
فلك تهنئه بلا حدود !!!
 

*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*حرام عليك يا الحبيب ابوبكر الخروووووووووووف بتاعك ما جامد لكن شوف بتاع اخوووووووووووووووك


*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*كل سنه وجميع الصفوة بالف خير
هدية العيد يابرنسيسه كاس الممتاز 
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوبكر ود المحجوب
					

هدية ليك يا برنسيسة...وتشوفي ما تشتري مغسة كدا بث




:41jg::41jg::PEPSI:
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تقبل الله منا ومنكم وجعلنا ممن ينظر اليهم الرحمن فيقول ( اذهبوا مغفور لكم ) وكل عام وجميع الصفوة بخير
*

----------


## محمد خيرى

*كل سنه والصفوه كلمهم بخير وعافيه 
كل سنه والجميع منشى بعنفوان الزعيييييييييييييييييم 
كل سنه وإنت طيبه يا أحلى برنسيسه 
وألف شكر على التهنئه وربنا يديم ألأعياد ويرخص  الخرفان 
وكل الأحباب يفطرو بالشيه والمراره    ( أمييييييييييييييييييين )
*

----------


## جنوبى

*وانتى طيبة وكلو الصفوة تامين وغانمين انشاء الله يا رب
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*كل سنه والصفوه كلهم بخير وعافيه


*

----------


## الصفوى

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*وأنت بألف خير ...

كل عام وكل المعاني الجميلة ديدننا ... كل عام والمريخ يجمعنا ...
*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*وانتي بالف خير 
وكل الاخوه مريدي المنتدي 
ومحبي الزعيم 
وانشا الله ياتي العام القادم ونحن نحتضن كاس الاندية الافريقية 

قولو امين.........................
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*وانت بالف خير يابتنا وربنا يعيد علينا هذا العيد بالسعادة واليمن والبركات
                        	*

----------


## عمادالدين القيفى

*كل سنة انتى وكل الصفوة طيبن
وربنا يعوضنا بالممتاز والكاس لهذا الموسم
والعام القادم بطولة افريقيا
ويرجع الوالى لداره
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

 عاطر التهانى بمناسبة العيد السعيد وكل سنه وانتو طيبين وربنا يحقق الامانى ويديكم الصحه والعافيه



 
كل عام وانت بخير  الرائعة  برنسيسة وربنا يحقق الامانى  .. وكل عام وكل اعضاء المنبر بخير وصحة ..
*

----------


## senba

*كل سنة وانت بالف خير برنسيسة, كل سنة وانت افضل واحلى واجمل, كل سنة وانت اقرب الى الله واسعد خلق الله
كل سنة وجميع الصفوة صفوة كل سنة والمريخ اكبر واشمخ واعذ
كل سنة والجميع بالف خير
                        	*

----------


## حاج حمد

*وكل سنة وانتو طيبين واشالله الهلال طائرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
                        	*

----------


## كشة حموري

*كل عام والجميع بخير وينعمون بموفور الصحة والعافية...ومريخنا فوق هامات الزمن يرفرف وحيدا مختالا بانجازاته غير المسبوقة في طول البلاد وعرضها..
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*هنا نتقبل التهاني بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك ،،
أعاده الله علينا وعلى الأمه الإسلامية عامة والأمه المريخية خاصة باليمن والخير والبركات ،،
وكل عام وأنتم بخير
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*كل عام والجميع بالف خير
عيد سعيد وعمر مديد
اعاده الله علينا وعلي الجميع باليمن والخير والبركات
وعلي سودان المريخ بالقوه والمنعه والسؤدد
امل من الله ان يتقبل منكم صالح الأعمال
ولحجاج المنبر
حجاً مبروراً وسعياً مشكوراً وذنباً مغفوراً
وعوداً حميداً
تحياتي
...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كل عام وجميع الاعضاء بألف خير وتسلمو ياروعة وربنا يديم عليكم الافراح
*

----------


## nona

*كل سنة والجميع بالف  خير:wrd:

*

----------


## مرهف

*بعد اذنك يا غالي تم تعديل العنوان وتثبيت البوست
...

*

----------


## الشائب

*السلام عليكم,
بعد طول غياب .. اطل عليكم فى اعظم الاعياد..
كل عام وانتم بخير والمريخ بالف خير
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*كل عام وانتم بالف خير 
ودائما مريخنا في القمه...
اعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات...
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*كل عام وجميع المسلمين في مشارق الارض ومغاربها بألف خير اعاده الله باليمن والبركات وربنا يحقق الاماني ، وكل عام الزعيم دائماً فوق والسنة الجاية بأذن الله ربنا يحقق المراد 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اخونا الرائع الشائب كل عام وانت بألف خير ، شنو يا ابوالشباب وينك غاطس يعني ما تمرقوا الا بعد الهليل يطير على العموم بركة الشفناك طيب
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*حمدلله ع السلامة
وكل عام وأنتم بخير
وما تقطعوا الجية يا نـــــــــــــــــــاس
*

----------


## Deimos

*بالصحة والسلامة إن شاء الله والقابلة علي أمانيك ...
*

----------


## looly

*كل عام وانتم بالف خير اعاده الله على الجميع بالصحة والسلامة
                        	*

----------


## looly

*وانت بالف خير ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كل عام والجميع بألف خير 
العفو والعافية للجميع 
*

----------


## looly

*وانت طيبة ينعاد عليك بالصحة والسلامة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*كل سنة و الجميع بالف خير ... عفبال الممتاز يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*وانت بالف خير وهناء وربنا يخلي ليك والدينك ويخليك للمريخ العظيم
                        	*

----------


## بكراوى

*كل وانتو طيبين لكل الصفوه فى  السودان الكبير الموحد باذن الله مع امنياتنا بتسجيلات قويه هذا العام والتحيه الخالصه الى ابن المرخ الغيور السيد جمال الوالى والتحيه ليك يا برنسيسه مع خالص امنياتى الى الجميع
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*كل سنة والبرنسيسة فى العلالى والمريخ فى الثريا وربنا يحقق الامانى الطيبة
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*كل سنة و الجميع موفوري الصحة و العافية والزعيم فوووووق
*

----------


## د. أمير سمهن

*كل سنة والمنتدى أحلى ....   وأنتم أحلى الناس ...
                        	*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*وأنت طيبة وكل الصفوة بألف خير
وكل المسلمين بخير
واعاده الله علينا باليمن والبركات
ودائما المريخ فى العلالي
وأن شاء الله نعيد عيد كبير بالفوز على الجلافيط فى نهائي الدوري والكأس
*

----------


## tito61

*كل عام والجميع بخير
*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*كل سنة و انتى طيبة 
                    يعيدا الله علينا  و عليك بالصحة و العافية
و على مريخنا الحبيب بالانتصارات المتلاحقة و الكؤوس المحمولة جوا
       الامانى الحلوة لكل المريخاب 
                                 نسأل الله النصر اليوم
*

----------


## zaeim84

*كل عام وانتم بالف خير
                        	*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*كل عام وانتى بالف خير وربنا يديك الصحه والعافية ويحقق امانيك وامانى جميع الاخوة بالمنبر .وكل عام وبلدنا بالف خير وكل المسلمين بخير ..واسأل الله العلى القدير ان ينصر المريخ على الهلال اليوم وكل يوم..قولى آمين يابرنسيسه
*

----------


## أشرف المريخابي

*كل سنة وكل من في المنتدي ومحبي المريييييييييييخ بألف بألف خير وصحة وعاقية
                        	*

----------

